# My baby!!!



## sullygirl85 (Sep 5, 2015)




----------



## gingerbee (Sep 5, 2015)

Pretty baby!!


----------



## lismar79 (Sep 5, 2015)

Very nice!


----------



## Merrick (Sep 5, 2015)

What a cutie


----------



## stojanovski92113 (Sep 5, 2015)

Great pictures and what a photogenic tortoise


----------



## sullygirl85 (Sep 6, 2015)

Thanks everyone


----------



## Pearly (Sep 6, 2015)

What a beauty! Great pics! What camera are you using?


----------



## Careym13 (Sep 6, 2015)

Adorable!


----------



## sullygirl85 (Sep 6, 2015)

Pearly said:


> What a beauty! Great pics! What camera are you using?


 I shoot with a canon 5D mark II


----------



## Carol S (Sep 7, 2015)

She is adorable.


----------



## Jodie (Sep 7, 2015)

Love that first pic. Such a proud looking little one.


----------



## sullygirl85 (Sep 7, 2015)

Thank you everyone! I have had her for about two weeks now! She is starting to not act like herself so I am hoping that its just a phase and will pass but we shall see


----------



## Vishnu2 (Sep 11, 2015)

She is gorgeous!! Congrats on your little one. I love the pictures.


----------



## sullygirl85 (Sep 14, 2015)

Vishnu2 said:


> She is gorgeous!! Congrats on your little one. I love the pictures.


 
Thank you!!


----------



## Foursteels (Sep 14, 2015)

What a cutie and your photographic skills are great too!


----------

